# Stop a deportation



## Dic Penderyn (Jun 30, 2008)

This is another No Borders South Wales campaign, but it's really, really short notice. 

Kemi Ayinde is a 24 year old woman from Nigeria who was trafficked to the UK seven years ago and forced to work in London as a prostitute. 

Taiwo Salami is her partner, also from Nigeria with whom she has an 18 month old daughter Yasmin Salami. The family’s claim for asylum has been refused and they were snatched from their home in Cardiff on 17th June 2008 are are currently being detained in Yarlswood Detention Centre. Their removal is scheduled for Tuesday 1st July on a British Airways flight.

Kemi is 5 months pregnant and is experiencing complications, not able to stand up without holding onto something. Her 18 month daughter is suffering a painful skin complaint. The family have not received appropriate medical care whilst in detention. They also haven’t received the anti-malaria immunisation they are entitled to in order to go this region.

Please use this model letter to fax or e-mail the Home Secretary, Jacqui Smith: Fax: 020 8760 3132    E-mail: jacqui.smith@homeoffice.gov.uk

and use this model letter to fax or e-mail the British Airways chief executive, Willie Walsh: Fax: 020 8759 4314   Email: willie.walsh@ba.com


Whatever happens friends of Kemi will speak about her treatment on Thursday at a No Borders public meeting. Would be nice if the family themselves could be there, but we'll see what happens. All welcome.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jun 30, 2008)

Sent the letters + forwarded info to others


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice one Udo.

Late yesterday afternoon Kemi was admitted to hospital. She had been complaining of back pain and was unable to stand up or walk without holding onto something but up until today had been told by detention centre staff that this was normal.

There are no further details at present and as far as it is known, the directions to remove Kemi and her family (including her 18 month old daughter, who were living in Cardiff) are still to go ahead.

Please contact the British Airways pre-medical clearance unit to raise your concerns that Kemi isn't fit to fly and the family have not had their malaria immunisation. The number is 020 8738 5444, quote Kemi Ayinde, flight 0075, 12.50 to Nigeria.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2008)

i know it says on there and the site but can someone confirm that there is a public meeting on THIS THURSDAY please?
i have someone who wants to come along...

ta


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah it's this thursday, you can read all the details here:
http://noborderswales.wordpress.com/2008/06/26/public_meeting/

All welcome, hopefully we'll have some of Kemi's friends there too.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2008)

cheers


----------



## softybabe (Jul 1, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Kemi Ayinde, flight 0075, 12.50 to Nigeria.



Hi

any updates?


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 1, 2008)

Not as yet, Kemi's mobile has been turned off since last night, will post up info when I get it.


----------



## softybabe (Jul 1, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Not as yet, Kemi's mobile has been turned off since last night, will post up info when I get it.



k. ta


----------



## Structaural (Jul 1, 2008)

sent


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 1, 2008)

They didn't get deported!!!


...yet anyway. The airline refused to take them. The public pressure on BA, especially on the pre-medical clearance unit meant they are now refusing to fly the family. They were actually taken on board the plane before paper work was looked at by BA staff before take off who informed Kemi they had been heavily advised she was not fit to fly! Lastminute.com!

They were taken to the airport at 6am this morning and were only taken back to Yarlswood detention centre early this evening. Spoke to Kemi and Taiwo earlier, they haven't been given any further details about deportation as of yet, which means they've got at least 72 hours before there is another attempt to deport.

We're now working on getting them out of detention with Bail for Immigration Detainees, but if there is any more info about ways people can help, I'll post em up!

Massive thanks to everyone who got in contact, especially with the airline, it can get results. If anyone would like to get more involved with anti-deportation campaigns either with a group or just learn what they can be effective with over the phone/internet come along to the No Borders Public meeting this thursday.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2008)

good news but for fucks sake! why, bastards


----------



## softybabe (Jul 1, 2008)

great news! ta 4 da update...Kemi and her family will be in my prayers


----------



## teqniq (Jul 1, 2008)

Heh, that update cheered me a little. I mailed the home office (much good I thought it would have) but neglected to spot the airline letter and email address (skim reading again) an angle that, from what you say seems to have been effective at least in the short-term.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2008)

Dave and Rodders from the council getting in on it
http://cgov/content.asp?nav=&parent_directory_id=2865&id=7156&Language=



			
				cardiff.gov said:
			
		

> *Cardiff Council Leaders urge deportation of Nigerian family to be reconsidered*
> 
> 
> Cardiff Council Leader Rodney Berman and Deputy Leader Neil McEvoy have written to the UK Home Secretary to ask her to reconsider her decision to deport a Nigerian family, who've been living in Cardiff for the past year.  They have also written to British Airways asking them to exercise discretion and reconsider carrying unwilling deportees, as they are not obliged to do so.
> ...


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 2, 2008)

This is great news!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2008)

waht a stupid question Udo
why do you presume everyone already involved is an anarchist

let's not have infighting on this issue please please please


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 2, 2008)

sorry wasn't trying to start an argument or infight, post was badly phrased, I'll edit it. I think that No Borders Wales is doing excellent work.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 2, 2008)

Udo Erasmus said:


> This is great news!
> 
> PS. Can you be involved in No Borders South Wales if you are a marxist, as I know a lot of non-anarchists who are sympathetic to the campaigning that you are doing?



Of course. We organise on a non-hierarchical, anti-authoritarian basis, using consensus decision making. And that isn't going to change. As long as someone believes in freedom of movement I don't see a problem. See our 'about' section for more details of what we're about.

The best thing for anybody who wants to get involved with the campaign would be for people to come to the public meeting tomorrow. Be good to see people off this thread there.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 2, 2008)

ddraig said:


> Dave and Rodders from the council getting in on it
> http://cgov/content.asp?nav=&parent_directory_id=2865&id=7156&Language=



I might have to start reconsidering my opinion of politicians, as these two have also supported Babi's campaign.

Really pleased to hear that this deportation had been halted, at least for the time being. Well done!


----------



## lewislewis (Jul 3, 2008)

It's the headline story today on the BBC News Wales section-

"The family are being supported by anti-deportation pressure group No Borders South Wales, which is holding a public meeting on Thursday evening, where the attempted removal will be . 
They say their campaign is supported by MP Kevin Brennan, AM Leanne Wood, and Neil McEvoy, who is deputy leader of Cardiff council. 
No Borders South Wales says it is also seeking legal representation for the family."

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7486532.stm


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 3, 2008)

People prob already know this, but if an asylum seeker is not entitled to legal aid then Asylum Justice gives free legal advice in Cardiff two days a week at the URC church opposite Buffalo Bar. It is a very important organisation to support as it is staffed entirely by volunteers (including the laywers)

Hanef Bhamjee of Crowley Solicitors, former Sec of Wales Anti-Apartheid Movement also deals with asylum claims:

Hanef Bhamjee 

Crowley & Co Solicitors 
Oxford House 
10 - 16 Vere Street 
Roath, Cardiff 
CF24 3DS 

Phone: 029 2045 8895 
Fax: 029 2045 8894 
Email: admin@crowleysolicitors.co.uk


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 4, 2008)

just found out that Kemi, Taiwo and Yasim have been given a new set of removal directions. They are to be deported on Tuesday 8th July at 10.15 AM on Virgin Nigeria flight vk292 from Gatwick North Terminal.

Fuck, I'm mad busy in work at the moment, if anyone knows any contact details for Virgin Nigeria to complain about this and highlight our concerns about Kemi's health problems, let me know.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 4, 2008)

All their contact details are here


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 4, 2008)

Fax: 01293 448035 from outside the UK + 44 1293 448035
Email: customer.relations@virginnigeria.com
Phone 0844 412 1788


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2008)

cheers butchers

i'm mailing them right now on this email addy
Customer Relations: customer.relations@virginnigeria.com


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 4, 2008)

I have to say though that Virgin Nigera were the ones who eventually deported the Adefowoju family depite a huge campaign in Northern Ireland and over here.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2008)

have just changed the flight details if anyone wants to copy and paste this
>>>

Re: Forced Removal of Kemi Ayinde, Taiwo Salami and Yasmin Salami

I understand that Kemi Ayinde, her partner Taiwo Salami and their 18 month year old daughter Yasmin Salami are due to be removed from the UK against their will on Virgin Nigeria flight vk292 from Gatwick North Terminal on Tuesday 8th July at 10.15 AM. 

I am writing to ask you to please intervene to stop this from happening.

Kemi is 5 months pregnant and is suffering from complications where she is having trouble walking without support and she is unable to stand up straight. Her 18 month old daughter Yasmin is also suffering from a painful skin complaint. They have not received appropriate medical attention whilst detained at Yarlswood detention centre. 

The family has not received essential anti-malaria immunisation. The strain in the area that the family will be deported to is potentially fatal, and as such it is recommended by ‘Medical Justice’ that prophylaxis ought to be administered to all small children and pregnant women who have been in the UK for longer than 3 months. 

Kemi is 24 and was trafficked from Nigeria in 2001 in order to be forced to work as a prostitute in London. She managed to escape the house where she was forced to work, became street homeless in London. She is unable to return home as she was told that she would be killed if she tried to run away from the people that trafficked her from Nigeria. She also has no family to support there as she was abandoned by her family at a young age. 

Please do not allow this family to be forcibly removed as Kemi and her family’s health would be at serious risk. I am aware that airlines are able to exercise discretion about carrying unwilling deportees and are not obliged to do so. I therefore implore you to reconsider BA’s position on this.

Yours sincerely,

Name:						Address:
City:						Postcode:
Country:					             Date:


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice one Butchers! Just updating noborderswales.org.uk


----------



## Rhi (Jul 6, 2008)

*Article in todays Wales on Sunday*

A strong article about Kemi in today's Wales on Sunday


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2008/07/06/sex-trafficked-mum-fights-deportation-91466-21269255/


----------



## softybabe (Jul 6, 2008)

ddraig said:


> have just changed the flight details if anyone wants to copy and paste this
> >>>
> 
> Re: Forced Removal of Kemi Ayinde, Taiwo Salami and Yasmin Salami
> ...


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah cheers for that ddraig dude. 
There's lots of updates on the No Borders South Wales website about ways you can try and stop the deportation this tuesday. As well as some 1st class hypocrisy from Virgin about trafficking.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 7, 2008)

Have forwarded this info to lots of people. Hope meeting went well on Thurs, couldn't make it as I was out of town.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 7, 2008)

Dear Mr. Erasmus,

Thank you for contacting us at Virgin Nigeria.

We note, with great concern, your email in respect of Virgin Nigeria’s alleged role in the forceful removal to Nigeria of Kemi Ayinde, Taiwo Salami and Yasim Salami on Virgin Nigeria Airways Flight (VK292) on July 08, 2008 from London Gatwick to Lagos.

We empathize with Kemi Ayinde and the circumstances surrounding her migration to the United Kingdom, as recounted by your goodself, and her subsequent pending deportation there from. We have noted the suggestion proffered by your goodself regarding the manner in which VNA conducts itself in this matter and we believe same to be tantamount to non-cooperation with the Government which is inimical to the interests of all concerned parties. 

We also do not wish to be perceived by your good selves as over-simplifying or embellishing the facts/issues, which we are not privy to, surrounding the deportation of any person(s) deemed an illegal immigrant or any person(s) denied Asylum in any country we operate from. We hope that Kemi Ayinde will seek relief in the Asylum process and we sincerely hope this will result in the best solution for her and her family.

It is pertinent to mention that we do not tolerate the inhumane treatment of any person onboard any of our flights as we ensure that all our passengers are treated with dignity and respect firmly recognizing that Asylum Seekers are not criminals but law abiding persons found to have no right or entitlement to remain in that particular country. 

Furthermore, Virgin Nigeria does not make any special profit from these operations and has never operated a removal flight before. We only carry passengers booked on our reservation systems.

We appreciate your letter to us in this regard and we welcome your future comments.

Thank you for your understanding and co-operation.

Yours faithfully,

For: Virgin Nigeria Airways Ltd.

Stella Allen
Customer Relations Executive


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 7, 2008)

Obviously I have replied to this, _particularly this_: "be tantamount to non-cooperation with the Government which is inimical to the interests of all concerned parties" by commenting that if British Airways could refuse to carry Kemi Ayinde, Taiwo Salami and Yasmin Salami then there is no reason that Virgin cannot do likewise - unless they want to get a reputation of being the only airline in Britain that will deport a pregnant woman who can barely stand up.


----------



## lewislewis (Jul 7, 2008)

They didn't reply to my email- well done though.


----------



## softybabe (Jul 7, 2008)

Udo Erasmus said:


> Dear Mr. Erasmus,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us at Virgin Nigeria.
> 
> ...



I got the same email from them.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Jul 7, 2008)

I was on the phone to V N for 15 minutes this morning, the young lady who fielded the call was very polite but clearly had no idea what I was on about (handled it very well though). I asked her if she thoughtshe worked for a moral organisation - she tried to make the best of it but was on a sticky wicket and got her supervisor. She'd no idea about this whole thing either. 

It's clearly not an issue within the airline. (based on my huge sample)

Is there any way of getting to the staff? Union?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 8, 2008)

*From VIRGIN UNITE*

Seems promising 

Dear Udo

Your email regarding Kemi Ayinde has been forwarded to me at Virgin Unite.

I just wanted to clarify that Kemi will not be deported tomorrow on a Virgin Nigeria or Virgin Atlantic flight. Virgin Nigeria was approached but refused to carry her both now or in the future. It seems the story was printed without consulting Virgin Unite or Virgin Nigeria so we were not able to set the record straight.

Should you wish to discuss the matter further please feel free to contact me.

Warm regards

Joni

Joni Watson


----------



## llantwit (Jul 8, 2008)

So does that mean they're not being flow out ob Virgin this morning?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 8, 2008)

I assume & hope so, that's what the message seems to imply. I assume the angle of contacting the Stop the Traffik organisation and copying into Virgin was what was effective, as the earlier email seemed to imply that they intended to ignore messages on the line that non co-operation with the government would be inappropriate.

I was hoping for confirmation from people in touch with the family on here. 

The story has even made it into the Daily Mirror: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/topsto...-nigerian-victim-of-sex-trade-89520-20635586/

South Wales Echo article: http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...ful-kemi-will-not-be-deported-91466-21300911/

Also heard a piece on local commercial radio this morning - well done to campaigners.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like the family haven't been deported! result! 

Virgin are coming out with some right old nonsense about always refusing to deport, hopefully we can turn this into a commitment to stop doing removal flights.

Will update the blog will more info later (bloody employment getting in the way right now)


----------



## llantwit (Jul 8, 2008)

Brief update... it's still a bit sketchy but this is what we've got:
The family are NOT being deported today, and are still in Yarl's Wood.
The process of beginning a judicial review at the high court has been begun by their lawyers, and the home office cannot deport while that is underway. So they have some breathing space and a shot at staying.
Virgin seem to have done a spectacular U-turn on the deportation, and are claiming they were never going to accept them on the flight in the first place.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2008)

great news!! (for now)

well done you lot!!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2008)

*Asylum woman's deportation halted*

from bbc
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7493908.stm



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> The deportation of a pregnant woman from Nigeria along with her partner and 18-month-old daughter has been halted, supporters have said.
> 
> The Home Office had booked Kemi Ayinde, 24, on a Tuesday flight from Gatwick, but her ticket was cancelled.


also



			
				Neil McEvoy said:
			
		

> He added: "Kemi's solicitor is hopeful that he will be able to apply for judicial review as the family were not given the right to appeal against the decision to deport them.
> 
> "Kemi and her family are feeling very depressed and it is disgusting that a woman who is pregnant and ill is being deported.
> 
> ...


----------



## softybabe (Jul 8, 2008)

ddraig said:


> from bbc
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7493908.stm
> 
> also


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 9, 2008)

Dear Udo,

Thank you for your email and your support of Stop The Traffik. 

I must say, since the issue of Kemi Ayinde was bought into the public sphere, I have been flooded with emails asking us to step in expressing dismay about the current political situation which sees trafficked, vulnerable persons deported. It’s incredible how the tide is turning, how people are beginning to stop and think about the safety, hope and choice of those who fall into the hands of traffickers. 

As we have not been directly involved with the case of Kemi Ayinde I can only give you the information which has been given to us. Virgin have stated they are not going to deport Kemi.  In light of recent events, Ruth Dearnley, STOP THE TRAFFIK’s CEO, has scheduled a meeting with Virgin Unite to discuss the issue further.

Obviously, the UK government can now and ask any other airline to deport Kemi and her family. As a very passionate organisation, we are pushing the Government to live up to its obligations under the Council of Europe Convention on Human Trafficking concerning the protection of victims. 

Thank you so much for expressing your concern and sharing your thoughts with us. 

Best wishes

Victoria Kuhr

This e-mail has been sent by Victoria Kuhr, STOP THE TRAFFIK Project Officer
t: 020 7921 4252 f: 020 7921 4201.
STOP THE TRAFFIK, 1 Kennington Road, London SE1 7QP 

www.stopthetraffik.org 

We got 1.5 Million sign ups to the Stop the Traffik Global Declaration - thanks so much for your support to stop Human Traffiking


----------



## llantwit (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice one Udo.
There are three more updates on the No Borders blog. Firstly, one about Kemi, and how she's slightly less likely to be deported at short notice now a judicial review is underway. Secondly, two articles about Virgin Nigeria's slippery handling of the affair - suggesting to people that they never intended to fly Kemi and family out in the first place after saying they were going to, etc.
http://noborderswales.wordpress.com/


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2008)

have you seen the mirror today?!? 
no i don't buy it, i get press cuttings. it's mostly about Virgin Nigeria refusing to fly her out on their airline.

massive headline 'WE WON'T DO HOME OFFICE'S DIRTY WORK' with some hard facts made big and bold with 2 more statements in big type 'Virgin will not fly sex slave home' and 'Trafficked mum fights to live here'
with a pic of the 3

even better is Neil McEvoy's "Jaqui Smith needs to take a long hard look in the mirror. Kemi had got her life back together afer years of abuse. She had settled in Cardiff and is a valued member of the community. The Home Office accepts she was trafficked. She should be allowed to stay"


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah Journo's are funny people, I spoke to the mirror last night, they said they were going to go with an article about Virgin Nigeria Airlines turning down the Home office for a deportation. I pointed out that they only said that after 6pm on monday, after the deportation was cancelled anyway, and that they were reacting to the level of public pressure they had received, etc, etc (read all about it on noborderswales.org.uk). She agreed it was hot air from VNA, but they were going with the article anyway...

Still piles the pressure on the Home Office don't it!


----------



## lewislewis (Jul 9, 2008)

This is amazing, it's so good that a reasonably positive story about a refugee has been put in the press.

Can the tide really be turning?

Imagine how different public attitudes to this kind of thing would be if the tabloid papers printed stories about how refugees & asylum seekers had succesfully become part of local communities.


----------



## llantwit (Jul 9, 2008)

This has been happening for a while now, and it's all been about individuals with individual stories. It's no match for the dehumanising drip drip of the right-wing press, unfortunately.
What gets me is that this story is a complete lie.
Virgin said in the Mirror they had originally refused to fly Kemi and her family out of the country, and made it look like a big moral thing they'd done.
This is pure bollocks and we've got a string of e-mails from Virgin Nigeria saying they were going to deport her no matter how much people complained. All last week and up until late monday they were saying they couldn't possibly go against the government.
So when they claim to be champions of the dispossessed they are telling a big fat whopping porkie pie. Scoundrels.
At least it's a broadly positive story, though.


----------



## softybabe (Jul 9, 2008)

llantwit said:


> So when they claim to be champions of the dispossessed they are telling a big fat whopping porkie pie. Scoundrels.



sounds like VNA all over, bleeding bastards!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 10, 2008)

another politician signs up to the campaign


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 10, 2008)

llantwit said:


> This has been happening for a while now, and it's all been about individuals with individual stories. It's no match for the dehumanising drip drip of the right-wing press, unfortunately.



On a tangent, not an organisation I'm usually a fan of, but I thought this leaflet produced by Workers Power was an excellent one that poses the issue in terms of class and power. It's very straightforward and too the point, maybe an updated version could be useful to mass leaflet houses.


----------



## llantwit (Jul 10, 2008)

I remember liking that when it came out - a good idea that, Udo. Ta. Will put it to the group and get onto WP/PR to see if they mind us using bits of it if it needs updating.


----------



## Rhi (Jul 12, 2008)

*Kemi Update*

Hello,

Kemi and family are still in Yarlswood detention 'centre'/prison.
Their solicitor has lodged a Judicial Review of their asylum application. So while this is being processed, the solicitor has applied for bail (surety provided by a kind contributor to this very forum). The hearing is likely to be early next week so lets hope for good news and that we'll be able to welcome the family back to Cardiff soon.


----------



## softybabe (Jul 12, 2008)

Rhi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Kemi and family are still in Yarlswood detention 'centre'/prison.
> Their solicitor has lodged a Judicial Review of their asylum application. So while this is being processed, the solicitor has applied for bail (surety provided by a kind contributor to this very forum). The hearing is likely to be early next week so lets hope for good news and that we'll be able to welcome the family back to Cardiff soon.



thanks for the update

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Rhi (Jul 14, 2008)

*Kemi and family to return home*

I spoke to the family this afternoon and they are being released today back to Cardiff! Of course, they still risk deportation in the future if the judicial review rejects their appeal but for now, they will be safe in Cardiff.

Letters of support still needed to ask the Home Office to allow them to remain in the UK.

Cheers


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2008)

wooHOO nice one ta


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...eportation-rushed-to-hospital-91466-21359044/


----------



## penderyn2000 (Jul 18, 2008)

Good work Rhi and the rest of the no borderers.



llantwit said:


> I remember liking that when it came out - a good idea that, Udo. Ta. Will put it to the group and get onto WP/PR to see if they mind us using bits of it if it needs updating.



I've still got a pile of those leaflets if anyone wants to use them.  Can't see any problem with updating them.  Though WP produced them and they're obviously in line with WP's politics, they're still for general use and don't contain any specific party propaganda.  Which begs the question why WP didn't seek co-sponsors of the leaflet to help bear the costs!  Maybe such joint media initiatives around agreed aims could be something which comes out of the Convention of the Left in September.  Locally the same thing could happen via the socialist forum, which we're hoping can become autonomous by the time of the COTL.  Everyone welcome to the next meeting on Aug 6 on trade unions and the upsurge in struggle (see ad at http://radicalsocialist.org).


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Aug 12, 2008)

Things are not looking good, the Judicial Review of their asylum application has been refused it seems.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...-evidence-bid-to-save-refugee-91466-21515729/

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...-loses-fight-to-stay-in-wales-91466-21504760/

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...er-loses-bid-to-stay-in-wales-91466-21500793/

Given the murder of Ama Sumani, this particular phrase from the UK Border Agency is sickening “We would never remove anyone who had been diagnosed as medically unfit to travel."


----------



## llantwit (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, it was refused. 
http://noborderswales.wordpress.com/2008/08/07/kemi-ayinde-taiwo-salami-and-baby-yasim-denied-sanctuary/
This leaves them with very few choices. The NB group is working with them on a few possible avenues for thier campaign, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 12, 2008)

At the time of Ama Sumani's death Edwina Hart made quite a few headlines with her commitment not to deport people recieving treatment from the NHS in Wales. Here, here, and here, for example.
I wonder if this will apply in Kemi's case. Or will she have to be sent home and lose her baby before our Health Minister is moved by her plight?
She was quoted by the BBC as saying: 


> No-one would want to see a pregnant woman turned away from hospital if they were having difficulty with the pregnancy and people are fundamentally decent and they will understand this argument," said the minister. I'm simply looking at the human being at the end of the chain and saying if they've got severe health problems and they require help and assistance, as a civilised country we should give it.


Which is quite apt in this case, dontcha think?


----------



## llantwit (Aug 13, 2008)

She was also quoted in the WM saying:


> “I was deeply saddened to hear of the death of Ms Sumani. However, as you will be aware Immigration is a policy area that is not devolved to Welsh Ministers, and after careful consideration the decision to remove Ms Sumani was undertaken by the Home Office. In relation to the point you raised about developing a protocol with the Home Office to allow others in Ms Sumani’s situation to remain in Wales to receive treatment, this will require detailed consideration, and also changes to the current NHS (Charges to Overseas Visitors) Regulations 1989 as amended in 2004. I have asked my officials to explore this issue further and will write again in due course.”


Hopefully this wasn't an empty promise, and something can now be done for Kemi.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe a press release welcoming Edwina Hart's comments and asking her to intervene in support of Kemi?

It would  be good to really lean on the various politicians who supported Kemi and family earlier to be publicly supporting her now when it's come to the real crunch time and to say publicly that Kemi Ayinde, Taiwo Salami and baby Yasim must stay in Wales. If there is no legal avenue to stop the deportation, or the politicians have no power to stop the deportation, trying to drum up as much public awareness as possible and opposition is important, may be the only avenue left. In the worst case scenario, at least it might contribute to the movement to stop these kind of things happening in the future.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Sep 12, 2008)

Catholic Archbishop of Cardiff speaks out in support of Kemi Ayinde:

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...fights-nigerian-s-deportation-91466-21793468/



> “Women who are the victims of trafficking are amongst the most vulnerable members of society and, if we have any compassion at all, we should do all we can to assist them to make the transition to a healthy and fulfilling life. To deport someone who was brought to the UK under false pretences, held against her will and made to work as a prostitute, seems to me to be totally unjust and lacking all compassion.
> 
> I cannot understand the attitude of the Home Office in this case.
> 
> Sending her back to Nigeria could put her in danger. In justice, she should be granted the right of a judicial review of her case. I hope that following such a review she and her family will be allowed to remain in the UK.”


----------



## llantwit (Sep 12, 2008)

Her MP Kevin Brennan has also appealed to the Home Sec to let her stay in Wales on compassionate grounds.


----------



## softybabe (Sep 12, 2008)

llantwit said:


> Her MP Kevin Brennan has also appealed to the Home Sec to let her stay in Wales on compassionate grounds.



*crosses fingers and toes*


----------

